# Coolest Dragon Figure?



## Scribble (Jul 15, 2008)

So my fiance = Awesome.

She likes Hello Kitty, I like D&D (duh.)

So... our wedding cake topper is going to consist of a Hello Kitty figure, and a dragon.

So I need some suggestions (preferably with pics) foer the coolest dragon figures out there. It's going on top of a cake, so it can't be too heavy/big though.


----------



## hamishspence (Jul 15, 2008)

*Toy store?*

D&D doesn't sell lone dragons apart from the alarmingly large Icon series. You'd need to look on ebay if you wanted a particular figure guaranteed. Though Miniatures Starter set will do if you insist on it being a D&D figure. Not everyone likes the Green Dragon though.

Or, a toy dragon from a shop like Dominoes, etc.


----------



## Cadfan (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmm.  MY fiance isn't putting a dragon on our wedding cake... but she is letting me get an ice cream cake, over the complaints of every traditionalist in our family.  

I paint a LOT of miniatures.  So I know an awful lot about the dragon miniatures available on the market... and honestly, most of them are pretty heavy pieces of metal.  What sort of dragon do you want?  The most readily available and inexpensive dragons are probably from Reaper Miniatures.  Here are a few options,

http://www.reapermini.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=5586&cat=0&page=

That's a baby dragon from the Reaper line.  Its a decent little dragon, and is probably the lightest metal dragon you're going to find.

http://www.reapermini.com/FigureFinder#detail/02864

http://www.reapermini.com/FigureFinder#detail/02539

I've left out the medium and big box dragons, as they weigh a ton.  Can you explain more about your preferences?

http://ironwindmetals.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_4&products_id=1560

As an afterthought, that's an old Partha product still on the market.  Its unusual, but very cool.  In person, it looks like it belongs on the hood of an expensive automobile.


----------



## DragonBelow (Jul 15, 2008)

*Large Black Dragon?*

I would recommend the Large Black Dragon, even the colors match  traditional groom attire:








Of course, ebay is most likely your best bet


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 15, 2008)

What's your favourite colour of dragon, and what size is her Hello Kitty figure?
-blarg


----------



## Scribble (Jul 15, 2008)

Cad: Thanks for the links and suggestions! I don't want to talk about what "type" of dragons I like, mainly because I want to see options... Because sometimes I like soemthing even though I don't know I like it already... (If that makes sense?)

Dragon: Well.. we're wearing kilts, so traditional groom attire it's not. 

Blarg: Similar answer to Cad...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 15, 2008)

Given what I know of wedding planning, the Hello, Kitty figure should be larger than the dragon.

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 15, 2008)

Scribble said:


> Dragon: Well.. we're wearing kilts, so traditional groom attire it's not.




Well maybe something that matches the base color of the tartan then? Red, green, blue, maybe, depending on what tartan you're wearing...


----------



## cangrejoide (Jul 15, 2008)

Any of these:











and more from:

http://www.spawn.com/toys/series.aspx?series=268


----------



## Treebore (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, the McFarlane Dragons are awesome, and some are of a size to fit on a decent size wedding cake.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 15, 2008)

The Mcfarlen dragons are awesome. 

Thanks everyone for the suggestions... keep em coming!


----------



## Klaus (Jul 16, 2008)

cangrejoide said:


> Any of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



McFarlane Dragons, seconded.

If you want the dragon to waltz with Hello Kitty, might I suggest the Gargantuan Black Dragon? 






Buy or make a tiny bowtie for him and he's all set.


----------



## Scribble (Jul 16, 2008)

Klaus-

That's not a gargantuan black dragon, that's a squirrel! You can't fool me!!!


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 16, 2008)

I quite like the Large Blue Dragon:




-blarg


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, and the Rage Drake:




-blarg


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 16, 2008)

Scribble said:


> Klaus-
> 
> That's not a gargantuan black dragon, that's a squirrel! You can't fool me!!!




Shapechange.


----------



## Asmor (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm actually rather partial to the Large Red Dragon






Probably sized more appropriately for putting on a wedding cake than many of the other options.

Of course, the best option would be to work out a deal with the baker to bake some support beams into the cake so you can use the Colossal Red Dragon. Once you go colossal, you never go back.


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 16, 2008)

Yah, the Large Red is gorgeous.  I wonder how much they go for now?


----------



## Ghostwind (Jul 16, 2008)

blargney the second said:


> Yah, the Large Red is gorgeous.  I wonder how much they go for now?




Here's one on Ebay for only $16.00 so far.

http://cgi.ebay.com/D-D-Miniatures-...yZ158713QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

